# -New Sportspal Canoe-



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Here's a pic of my new toy for this season. It only weighs 48lbs.. I'll be able to hit the Hocking River this season for them smallies. And if you notice the trolling motor mount near the back. That is where my 55lb. thrust trolling motor will be mounted.
*Come on ice-out!!!*


----------



## JTKessOH (Sep 19, 2009)

That thing looks awesome. I bet you'll fly through the water bein so light and having the trolling motor. And looks stable.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

That's a work of art JPG, Quiet, stealthy, and easy portages. And with 55lb. thrust, you'll be poppin' wheelies! LOL. What's the max capacity in that thing? --Tim.........................................................................


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

those are some great canoes. but the aluminum is very thin and will not withstand rock abuse. any tears will be very hard to patch permanately. my buddy has one that is 20 yrs old.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Wow said:


> What's the max capacity in that thing? --Tim.........................................................................
> View attachment 40638


2HP is the max HP. But I'll just do fine with my trolling motor.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

JignPig Guide said:


> 2HP is the max HP. But I'll just do fine with my trolling motor.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! The canoe dude! LOL! Weight?........................


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Wow said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! The canoe dude! LOL! Weight?........................
> View attachment 40666


Sorry man. 
500lbs. - is the maximum capacity.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Make sure the battery is up front and most of the other gear(if your alone)....if not the steering of it won't be good once the nose comes out of the water....I found out the hard way, and had to work it backwards till the next trip, when I lengthen out the cables to the battery


----------



## lakota (Oct 28, 2009)

Get yourself a Scotty Anchor Lock. It allows you to raise and lower the anchor on the bow from your seat in the stern. It is the best accessory I have added to my 12' solo canoe.
http://www.austinkayak.com/products/54/Scotty-Anchor-Lock-with-Mount.html


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

That thing will move really well with a 55 lb thrust pushing it. Very nice!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

j p guide , a good buy, i had one yrs ago loved it then sold it like a dummy cause i wasn,t using it that much then,so a couple yrs ago i got another 12 ft one there still as nice as my first one, freyednot is right a thin floor you will feel a log u go over under your feet but still very stable,i went to the factory in mich at myers boats and picked it up...


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

snag said:


> j p guide , a good buy, i had one yrs ago loved it then sold it like a dummy cause i wasn,t using it that much then,so a couple yrs ago i got another 12 ft one there still as nice as my first one, freyednot is right a thin floor you will feel a log u go over under your feet but still very stable,i went to the factory in mich at myers boats and picked it up...


Me too. I had one a long time ago also. When I ordered it, I talked to a Mr. Castecraft. (I think he's one of the owners.) I told him that I had one that was made back in the late 60s or early 70s. And I said that it was very light. And he said the one I had probably weighed in at only 38lbs. Me and my sons used and abused that sucker for years. But now that I finally have a new one, and my sons are grown, I'll be able to take better care of this one.

Thanks for the comments...


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Great ride! Those are really nice boats.
I was able to cut down my trolling motor shaft for my canoe, so the handle wasn't a foot above my head. Wasn't too difficult.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Bubbagon said:


> Great ride! Those are really nice boats.
> I was able to cut down my trolling motor shaft for my canoe, so the handle wasn't a foot above my head. Wasn't too difficult.


You coming out of hibernation?


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

crittergitter said:


> You coming out of hibernation?


I think it was Cryogenic deep freeze. --Tim...............


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

crittergitter said:


> You coming out of hibernation?


Affirmative.


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

very stable I have a 12 ft its old I used it for duck hunting this season you can stand and paddle or use a push pole the alum is very thin mine had repairs when I got it I took them off and redid them myself be careful and have fun


----------

